# Tesla Model S Battery Module Node 24V 250Ah 5.2kWh 444 Panasonic 18650



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S Battery Module Node 24V 250Ah 5.2kWh 444 Panasonic 18650 On Ebay

Price: $970.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tesla-Model-S-Battery-Module-Node-24V-250Ah-5-2kWh-444-Panasonic-18650/284210080218?


----------

